# Spamming



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Seems to be getting out of hand on here - is there anything that can prevent this :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

We should all spam him back sent a message to his email letting know what we think 
I have


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> We should all spam him back sent a message to his email letting know what we think
> I have


Unfortunately you have just opened yourself up with a valid address for the spammers... :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > We should all spam him back sent a message to his email letting know what we think
> ...


Most of my emails are spamm any way :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


And your posts...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: damn some one has found me out


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Seems to be getting out of hand on here - is there anything that can prevent this :?


I seem to be getting more than usual too; I simply delete tose messages


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I get 40 a day and rising and that doesn't include the blocked ones :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I get spam about once a month; don't really like it, but it's cheap and trendy.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> I get spam about once a month; don't really like it, but it's cheap and trendy.
> 
> Joe


Is it o.k. for your waist line :wink: :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I get spam about once a month; don't really like it, but it's cheap and trendy.
> ...


Dani, when I was growing up it was a case of first up, best dressed, so spam was a luxury in our house :roll:

I don't need to eat it now, thank heaven, but I did try it during a recent spam revival. I was awful.

What waist line? How very dare you.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


How specifically do you want me to define "waist line" :wink:


----------

